# Audi UR-quattro Wanted



## Tonyvwgolfmk2 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

My name is tony zaloznik. I am looking to buy an audi ur quattro in the Greater Toronto Area, Ontario. 
The price i am willing to spend is anything from o to $7000. A few months ago i saw an audi quattro (greyish, brown) in the greater Toronto area for about $6500. I was wondering if anyone knows who the seller was so i could contact him. If anyone has an audi quattro they want to sell, e mail me at [email protected].


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Luckily for you, the greatest concentration of urQuattros I know of in Canada, are in Ontario.

Sign up with Motorgeek, and post this on there as well.
There's a gent named Martin Pajak (I hope I'm spelling his last name correctly), he's one of the more knowledgeable folks on the urQ...he usually has one for sale, and he's in the Toronto area.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Brendanmk2 said:


> he's spamming my posts to :screwy: :thumbdown:


waat.


----------



## Tonyvwgolfmk2 (Jul 20, 2010)

I have already talked with him. He told me he had a friend or knows someone that might have one for sale.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Good luck hunting!!!

Milk Martin for all the info you can on these cars...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Good luck with the search.


----------

